# Some advice re irregular periods



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello ladies
hope you are enjoying the lovely spring sunshine.

After my 2nd m/c    I had an ERPC. That was on Aug 24th 2006. Since then my periods have been all over the shop! Bleed for 3-4 days but have long cycles: 34 days, 39 days, 37 days and I am currently on day 48  

Done the test and not preggers.

What can I do to bring me back in line?
Agnus Castus? Wheatgrass?

All suggestions gratefully accepted.
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Kelly,

I'm sorry you're having such a rough time of it. Have you tried acupuncture? It's pretty good for getting those hormones in check and perhaps could help to get your cycle back in sync. If nothing else it's a really good de-stresser too and the worry of getting your cycles back in sync is probably not helping things.

Also have you had any checkups recently, or does your GP/gynae have any recommendations on what might help?

CG xxx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Cotswold Girl

I have been seeing an acupuncturist for a while now and she is trying her best to get me on the  straight and narrow.

I am reluctant to go and see my lovely GP as I think she'll just say wait and see. It is a bit of a worry as I don't fell I can move onto another IUI until my body is ready ie having normal cycles. And time is moving on  

Hope all is OK with you on your journey. 
thanks for the reply
Kelly x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

My periods went out of sinc since last years ivf in June.  Went from regular 28 days to 30 days ,although still regular. 

I tried Agnus Castus and it made it worse and was told not to take any more.  I asked clinic this time before this ivf and they said if it was the menopause your cycles would get shorter not longer and sometimes it is the drugs and stress.  Also said the mmc i had could alter your cycles length,which i could not really see since i had a mmc in the Jan before the ivf and they were ok up until then.
I have had acc and it did help.  Wheatgrass would bring down your fsh levels but not sort out your cycles.
I hope this helps .  I would definately not take the Agnus Castus again ,  

Ania.xx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for your reply Anita.
Useful info about the Agnus Castus. I think I'll steer clear.
Still no AF but I feel a little less manic about it.

Am off for a break in Dartmouth - hope the weather holds out. Mustn't forget the factor 30!

Thanks for the feedback.
Have a good weekend
Kelly x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Maca powder did it for me, have a look at Google, if you want an email address to get it much cheaper than advertised-let me know. 

Larkles
xx


----------



## mick1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi all,
Larkles I suffer from irregular periods and was intrigued by your post re the maca powder, how did you find out about it? how long did it take to get your cycle back on track? and do you worry about taking remedys at all? Sorry for all the questions. Great news on your donor being found, I am on ceram waiting list since Nov so keeping fingers crossed for you.

mick1


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Mick1

We had our appnt in September they estimated 6 months which is right on target for a donor, hope you get your call soon 

After a lot of investigation into getting pg naturally I found out about Maca, if you look on the complimentary medicine board we were quite active with lunar watch and maca  -link about Maca is here: http://www.menstruation.com.au/menstrualproducts/femalemaca.html

It also increases egg quality, I started taking it last year and within 2 months I was on a 28 day cycle-amazing as usually 35+ days and some months no af at all. It also increases your libido   which it did very well with me! I could "feel" twinges in my sides It was difficult to mix into drinks etc so opted for the capsules, a little more expensive but well worth it. I will have to dig out the old emails but the guy I got it from was Treeharvest

I don't worry about taking any other remedies, I take Flower essences daily-if anything they compliment the treatment we're just about to embark on

Best of luck

Larkles
xx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Larkles
thanks for the info.
I've had a look at the aussie website and am very interested in maca powder.
I see that you live in south west London - so do I. Is there a particular health food shop you can suggest I visit? I have some other health issues and need some questions answered before I start taking maca powder.
I tried to look up Treeharvest on the net but didn't get v far! Sorry to hassle you but could you give me a pointer? Thanks

I see on another link that your donor has come through. (hope that is right). That is fab news. Stay as    as you are. All the best.
Kelly x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Yes a donor has come through for us-very exciting although have only chosen to tell FF & a selected few others, no family as too much stress with questions etc, like to see how we go first.

I had a search around our old posts, have a look at this one it's only 2 pages  lots of info and links. I have emailed treeharvest this morning to make sure I pass on the correct address. I haven't seen it in health food shops etc but would recommend buying online as much cheaper

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30739.0

Larkles
x


----------

